# 1927 Ford Model T "POLICE"



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

In 1:25 scale from an AMT plastic model kit entitled "Vintage Police Car", two different versions of a 1927 Ford Model T police car can be built- a "regular" patrol car version or a high speed pursuit car version with a Frontenac dual overhead cam engine with chrome exhaust headers. Included in the molded-in-white plastic kit are two nightsticks, a sawed-off shotgun, two helmets, a megaphone and a chrome flashlight. I found two of these cool kits at Big Lots for six bucks a copy and opted to build (as per the box art) the blue pursuit car first . The only custom part I added was a square metal cap for the exhaust header end. Otherwise, the model is straight out of the box stock. Next build is the regular patrol car in yellow with red wire wheels.

Thanks for looking...


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very nice! Love the removable top and engine cover. "High Speed Pursuit" lol, was that anything above 25mph?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Cool car, man - my wife has that kit but she hasn't built it yet


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Very nice build sir :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nicely done


----------

